# Is Fall a good time to spray for weed?



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

So i've been trying all summer to kill some hard to kill broad leaf weeds in some of the my small hayfields. I'm thinking of spraying another 2-3 pints per ac on these few small fields. Is the fall an ok time to spray 2-4,D. Is there any other type of spray you guys might recommend? I have some milkweed or dogweed or whatever you call it that i can't seem to get read of either. Thanks guys


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

my milkweed and dogbane seems to be gone from spraying in July. Got something else now, Cant remember name, but of course another "horse killer" weed. I'm gonna spray over the weekend if this rain will get out of here.


----------



## jbh (Aug 13, 2012)

It might be time to step up to something like Crossbow. It will ding up any clover, but your fields will be squeaky clean. If its not grass, it wont survive Crossbow. We used it to wipe out some heavy Chinese lespedeza (not to be confused with Korean) that 2-4, D wouldnt phase and hasnt come back in four years.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

It's getting a little late for herbicides to effective--the plant has to be actively growing.

For annuals, I use a general rule of thumb that once a plant has starting firming up the seed head, it's too late. Some plants will continue to produce seeds even after they look dead if the the seed head is far enough along. (Milk weed will take several years of spring/summer spraying to completely eliminate it.)

For perennials, once the plant leaves start to lose their "shining-ness" (they look dull), it's too late. They have almost completed storing sugars for regrowth.

Now, having said the above, we right on the margins for some of the late summer weeds, so look at what weeds you are trying to kill and decide. I have some curly dock and sour dock that I am going to hit tommorrow (rain today).

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The weed I have now in one of my nicer fields is Lilly of the valley.
http://horses.about.com/od/feedingyourhorse/ig/Plants-Toxic-to-Horses/Toxic-Plants-Lily-of-Valley.htm


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Spray them -- maybe use a spot sprayer or backpack.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

rjmoses said:


> Spray them -- maybe use a spot sprayer or backpack.
> 
> Ralph


Ralph,

I have the 100G 3pt sprayer hooked up and ready to go. I have other smaller-low growing weeds, too.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Will crossbow hurt new seeds that are germinating? I no tilled in the one field that i wanted to hit again. Maybe just mow it in a few weeks will that help at all? I also just got 2 ton/ac of lime put on to correct my ph and magnesium levels.


----------



## Canderson012 (Jan 17, 2012)

Wait till March and or first of April!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry to change subject, but I sprayed 24D cimmarron today. I was planning on a 3rd cutting late september and I want to get rid of weeds. I'm gonna hit 12 more acres tomorrow. Hoping for a decent 3rd cut.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

I was thinking 24D has a 30day hay restriction wait period. What all does cimmaron kill?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Have you read the label JD !!!Penn State would say something like 38 days with that tank mix . Hope your rates are low and application of the product is spot on . At our farm we would say it is to late to spray for the last cutting . We cut much more frequently than others we think this eliminates the need for all this extra spraying.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

You mean 38 days from spraying until I can feed the hay? Or 38 days between sprayings?
Either way it shouldn't be a problem. i was hoping to cut these fields in around 5 weeks. They need to grow some more. I just cut/baled them 2 weeks ago.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

From what i can see in the book for 2-4D is that it's a 30 day restriction between harvest. I have always waited 30days after i sprayed to cut it for hay. I think i'm reading it correctly. There also something in there about 7days but i think that is for turning animals out on it or maybe i have the 2 confused. Let me go check the label.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

JD3430, i just checked the label and yes it says to wait 30days before harvest of hay for forage after spraying. I'm confused though how you can turn out livestock though after 7 days after spraying. Something to do the the residue left behind? Not sure, thought this all new to me with spraying to, and i also found out on here and label that should not seed within 30days of spraying 2-4D, I did it anyways lol, I mixed 24D in with my round up thinking it would kill some of the broad leafs that the round up didn't. I seeded just a week later, and withing 7 days i could see germination starting, i'm all to 12 days now and it seems to still be coming on strong but it's hard to say what will happen it's still early.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I wont be on 3rd cutting for 30+ days so I should be fine.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

I know i tried balin first week of october last year and i juust couldnt get it dry the weather and days being so short never cooperated. I baled but was extremly wet, i was only wanting to use the old nh 68 baler i had just bought. Was still fun but the hay was junk after a few days cause of mold.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah from what I remember 2011 was the rainiest year ever in PA. We set the yearly precipitation record by August of 2011. Didn't even need fall/winter of 2011 to break record!!

I may struggle in early October with 3rd cut. If I can't get it dry, I'll turn it into mushroom hay. I've seen some really nice October indian summer weather, too.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Hopefully not to warm lol the wife and I will be in the woods after some buck w/ the bow lol.


----------

